# Pumpkin has gone to the Bridge



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 10, 2012)

My first bunny, Pumpkin, who was 12 years old, went to the Bridge earlier today. She had a bladder tumor that had spread to her lungs. We made the horrible decision to have her put to sleep. My heart is broken.

Binkie-free at the Bridge, my darling girl.


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry :cry2

Binky free Pumpkin.
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry, time is never long enough to love these little souls. She is binking free and happy, eating dandelions and clover with Benjamin and the other little bunnies that passed away this month. She has a new, healthy body and is free of pain. She will wait for you, one day you will be reunited. I am so sorry for your loss, but you did what was best for her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. 12 years is very remarkable. Please don't go beating yourself up because you decided that she would go with dignity instead of being in pain and suffering. We've had to make that call 4 times--not an easy one but something that had to be done. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 11, 2012)

She had 12 great years & knew she was loved.


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> 12 years is very remarkable. Please don't go beating yourself up because you decided that she would go with dignity instead of being in pain and suffering.


Ditto to that.

:bunnyhug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. You did the best thing for her, and she had a well loved life with you. 

How is Whiskers doing?

Jan


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose a beloved pet, especially one that has been with you a long time.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry for for your loss. Binky Free Pumpkin :big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for your kindness. Whiskers is doing better now, but it was rough for a week or so. While they weren't "mates" in any sense of the word, he definitely has had a difficult time. 

It's so hard to believe that she's gone. I miss her so much...and always will, I think.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 30, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Sweet Pumpkin. 

K


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Pumpkins passing to the bridge. I know she'll be missed and you have 12 years of memories to cherish. :hug:


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Binky free Pumpkin


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2012)

Aww  I'm so, so sorry! RIP sweet Pumpkin. You were a blessing to your family and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to her about the passing of your lil' Pumpkin. You are so fortunate that your bunny was with you for so many years, but with that, comes the fact of missing her all the more for it. RIP Pumpkin :rip: and binky free! :rainbow:


----------

